# Modern day lepers



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

So a friend of mine was talking to me today at work. He and his wife were invited to her cousins wedding. She got a message from another one of her cousins asking if they were going to the wedding. Only after a long back and forth about why the second cousin wanted to know, she told his wife that because there would be two little kids there they wanted to know of my buddies son would be there, he is immune compromised and therefore unvaccinated. The cousin tried to back peddle and insisted that she wasn't trying to start a fight. My buddies wife told her cousin that they were going to stay home because she doesn't feel like getting treated like a leper at the wedding. It's a shame that people treat family like that, especially considering that the two little kids that will be there are out in the general public and I'm sure they contact unvaccinated people without realizing it.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Some people are just ignorant. 

LuLu


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Being immune system compromised can mean a lot of different things (degrees of compromise) but at the worst it can be life threatening if they are exposed to the wrong folks. If I had a child with bad immune system (and it was bad enough that I had been told by a physician that was the problem) I would be cautious about exposing them to others as well. It may be well justified.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

1948CaseVAI said:


> Being immune system compromised can mean a lot of different things (degrees of compromise) but at the worst it can be life threatening if they are exposed to the wrong folks. If I had a child with bad immune system (and it was bad enough that I had been told by a physician that was the problem) I would be cautious about exposing them to others as well. It may be well justified.


I agree with what you wrote, but I guess I thought he was saying the mother of the vaccinated children did not want the unvaccinated, immune-compromised child around her own child. 

LuLu


----------



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

That's the case. The unvaccinated kid is immune compromised. The vaccinated kids are just fine, just not finished their early schedules.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

LuLuToo said:


> I agree with what you wrote, but I guess I thought he was saying the mother of the vaccinated children did not want the unvaccinated, immune-compromised child around her own child.
> 
> LuLu



You are correct, and now the attitude makes no sense! The Mom must not be the coldest beer in the refrigerator.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

What I do not get is why people think that just because a child is not vaccinated, he/she is infected (and in contagious phase) with every disease that their child is vaccinated for. But the same parent would not think twice to bring their child recently vaccinated with a live virus Chicken pox or measles vaccine around an immune-compromised person.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't understand why people with vaccinated children care about the unvaccinated ones? If the kids are vaccinated, aren't they protected anyway?


----------

